# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Sustanon 250 100% Fake

## mr.freeze

I got fake sus,i took 1shot and it was swollen for about 10 days and not to much pain,so i stop just to be sure .then again maybe i was just allergic to it,so my friend try it out,it been 2week since and took 1500mg and nothing happend , not even a pump in the gym!!!! be care full guys.SORRY I GOT SOME PICS, SIZE IS TO BIG.i will get back to you with smaller pics.by the ways for info its sustanon 250 from organon it come with no box.

----------


## bigtwin

What did it look like?

----------


## mr.freeze

now i remember i did post pics of those before. http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=54876

----------


## juicy_brucy

Testestorone takes about 4-5 weeks to kick in. 2 weeks proves nothing.

----------


## MASTERDBOL

> Testestorone takes about 4-5 weeks to kick in. 2 weeks proves nothing.


exactly

----------


## mr.freeze

you must be out of your mind !!!explaine me hows that??

----------


## zeroyon

I STOLE THIS FROM ANOTHER POSTING ON ANOTHER SITE. But it should explain the basics of why Sust250 takes 3-4 weeks to kick in and why 2 weeks is nothing as previously posted by some knowledgable members here...
Again the following I cut and pasted from another site.. My writing skills aint this strong...

The proper use of Sustanon in a cycle by Squatdemon 

One of the most misunderstood ideals when it comes to Sustanon is how to properly use it in a cycle. There is no wrong way, but there is a best way to administer proper doseages so you can fully benifit from the esters in Sustanon. 

Sustanon was developed for the primary reason of hormone replacement, and because of the mix of esters most patients only needed one shot a month to keep their hormone levels balanced. Because of this design, the bodybuilder will not recieve proper doseages at once or twice a week injections. Your blood levels will fluctuate up and down continually, which is not what you want while on a cycle. You want stable levels to give your body the best chance it can have to build plenty of muscle. 

All test is the same, but once only the ester is removed. People that say test is test are wrong unless you are assuming that the ester has already been removed. I have had plenty of different results fromt the different tests I have used, as well as I am sure you have too. The secret to making sus work correctly, is timing the esters so the blood levels do not fluctuate. 

I will assume that everyone knows how an ester works and why one is added to the parent testosterone . With sustanon, you have 4 esters:30mg of prop60mg of phenylprop60mg of isocaproate100mg of deconateCombined to give you 250mg. Now everyone knows for themselves how much test they should take due to previous cycles or no cycles at all. Lets take each ester and see how long they will stay active in the body. 30mg of prop--Prop needs to be injected at least every other day to get the full benifits of the test. I think every third day is a little too long to wait, although some people may disagree. Now lets say you are doing a prop only cycle and injecting 30mg twice a week. You can see already that is a waste of gear. If you inject 30mg of prop twice a week you are totally wasting your time. You will NOT grow off of this, so you can basically take sus and knock it down to 220mg an amp if you are injecting once or twice a week. 60 mg of phenylprop--Phenylprop is not that much different than prop. You can get away with injecting the phenylprop ester every third day. Anyone that has taken nandrolone with a phenylprop ester knows that it is shorter acting and must be injected twice a week (for example, getwoods powder). If injected twice a week, then lets even cushion the amount, you will have all 120 mg in one week. 

To recap, so far this is what you get the first week---180 mg of test in your system. If you ask me that was a waste of two amps. That is barely enough to supress the axis, and that is about all you will have happen if you inject 180mg of test per week. Now lets look at the longer acting esters in sus. 60mg of Isocaproate--Isocaproate will give you a duration of about a week before it is let go. This is not bad, but at 60 mg you are still not getting enough test to make it worth the time. 100mg of Deconate--Here is the daddy of the four esters. This is the same ester that is used in Decca-Durabolin . The deconate ester should really average out at 2 weeks, but has been said to last up to 3.This ester was added at a 100mg dose to balance out the quicker acting esters used in sustanon. 

If we review one more time, we can see roughly how much test we will have in our body per week when we use sus, and hopefully you can see it is very low. You can pretty much take out the prop and phenylprop until about week 3 or 4, because once the other esters release the test and it gets time to build up in the system, the prop and phenylprop is useless. Not until around week six are you going to get your test levels high enough to do any good, and if you are on a 10 week cycle and start tapering week 8, then your test have been only relatively high for about 2-3 weeks. Call me crazy, but that is not at all what I want in a cycle. Every test cycle should be started high to hit those receptors hard, and I dont even taper at the end (but that is a different story). 

The numbers that BIGDAWG and I worked on basically show that your test levels will never at one time be stable for more that a couple of weeks. Why do you think that people say they have less bloat on sus and less sides. There is so little of the short acting test in your system at one time that it is impossible to get any bloat or side effects at all. So you ask, well what is the best way to take sus then? First I would answer dont buy it. If you really want to use a 4 blend test then buy some of the old omna (not the new ones), they have more shorter acting tests in them and the blood levels will stay more equal. 

If you dont believe me, ask anyone that has used the old omna and they will tell you they got quite a bit of bloat from it. Reason being is the shorter acting esters in the omna build up your blood levels quicker, hence you have the bloat factor. If someone doesnt like my first answer, then I will give them a second, "inject the sus everyday or at the least every other day." I usually get the "wholly shit, thats crazy!!!" answer. I usually tell them back, no its not crazy, its science. The actual science of sus combined with a bodybuilders needs equal injecting every day. 

People seem to forget about the esters and think they are injecting all of 1750mg each week and getting every mg of it. Trust me folks, I am not talking about injecting 7 amps a week for 10 weeks, I am suggesting injecting an amp a day for 3 weeks, and letting the esters do thier work after that. When you crunch the numbers, for the first two weeks you are really only getting the prop, phenylprop, and a little of the isocaproate. Maybe about 700-750 mg for the first two weeks, and for weeks after that when all of the isocaproate and deconate kick in you will stay aroung 600-800mg for weeks following the first couple. You have a perfect taper, if you are into that, and stable test levels. If you go to eod, it will vary a bit, but not enough to really make too much of a difference. 

Start off the cycle with 5 weeks of dbol while using the sus, and when you are done with the sustanon, then immediately start injecting two anabolics like eq and decca, or decca and primo/winny. This is a cycle that a lot of the pros are using called front end loading with an anabolic taper. I guinea pigged this idea when BIGDAWG and I were discussing it many months back, and damn it was a really good cycle. Not as good as 1000mg of aratest a week, but still a pretty good cycle. I have cycled sus/omna both ways, and trained relatively the same with the same kind of diet. The difference in the two cycles were like night and day, about a 15-17 pound difference, and two amps of omna a week was my first cycle too. You know, the one you are supposed to grow the most off of because of the virgin receptors. So test may be test, but you will not get the same results from every ester out there if you dont know how to time them. If you are thinking of a sus/omna cycle, give this a try. I promise you will not be disappointed, and you just may thank me and DAWG later......peace.


__________________
Information that radical_P presents is totally fictitious in nature and is presented for role playing purposes only. The opinions presented do not encourage the use of illegal substances nor take the place of professional medical advice.

----------


## mr.freeze

so!! i still belived its fake,you expect me to think that is normal after 15days and a total of 1500mg,not even a pump,come on guys!!!ok then,how much time you guys think it take for enantat to hit?and what about prop??

----------


## wolfyEVH

> so!! i still belived its fake,you expect me to think that is normal after 15days and a total of 1500mg,not even a pump,come on guys!!!ok then,how much time you guys think it take for enantat to hit?and what about prop??


1. did you purchase from a legit source
2. how has your diet been?

----------


## mr.freeze

never too legit!!!even if i eat 3 meals a day i would still get at least a pump!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> I got fake sus,i took 1shot and it was swollen for about 10 days and not to much pain,so i stop just to be sure .then again maybe i was just allergic to it,so my friend try it out,it been 2week since and took 1500mg and nothing happend , not even a pump in the gym!!!! be care full guys.SORRY I GOT SOME PICS, SIZE IS TO BIG.i will get back to you with smaller pics.by the ways for info its sustanon 250 from organon it come with no box.


Fu*k bro, Sust takes 3-4 weeks to kick in.
Your not going to be a superhero after 1 week.
The pics you have are real.

----------


## MuscleMatrix

My paki's looked just like that! And I had noooooo problems.....That's real shite bro!!

----------


## ACpower

> Fu*k bro, Sust takes 3-4 weeks to kick in.
> Your not going to be a superhero after 1 week.
> The pics you have are real.



I agree Im running a sust cycle right now I did not start noticing strength and pump gains till half way through week 3 give it time bro its not a miracle drug

----------


## godkilla

> I got fake sus,i took 1shot and it was swollen for about 10 days and not to much pain,so i stop just to be sure .then again maybe i was just allergic to it,so my friend try it out,it been 2week since and took 1500mg and nothing happend , not even a pump in the gym!!!! be care full guys.SORRY I GOT SOME PICS, SIZE IS TO BIG.i will get back to you with smaller pics.by the ways for info its sustanon 250 from organon it come with no box.



if your so sure they are fake, send em my way!  :LOL:  
they look legit to me, had some of those last year. just because you got swollen from the injecting doesnt mean its fake either. if your not frontloading and shooting it ed or eod its gonna take more than 2 weeks to feel it. imo it sounds like you need to research the products before jabbing yourself with pins.  :No No:

----------


## juicy juicy

> I got fake sus,i took 1shot and it was swollen for about 10 days and not to much pain,so i stop just to be sure .then again maybe i was just allergic to it,so my friend try it out,it been 2week since and took 1500mg and nothing happend , not even a pump in the gym!!!! be care full guys.SORRY I GOT SOME PICS, SIZE IS TO BIG.i will get back to you with smaller pics.by the ways for info its sustanon 250 from organon it come with no box.


dude... your sus it's real... I got the same stuff just like yours, it's sus-250 from organon made in pakistan, when I inject only 250mg a week for 12 weeks, my ass swollen up every time after I inject. my sex drive did not kick in until #2.5 week, and my muscles don't get good pump until # 3 week.

keep us update, let us know how's going with the sus..

----------


## mr.freeze

its now about 35 days and my friend already did a total of 3500mg no pump yet and gain 2 pound ! wow

----------


## nalbano34

2 pounds means it worked!

----------


## mr.freeze

its sound like you really look like your avatars from your response!!!

----------


## inspector_injector

yeah, those specific amps are known to look fake but they are indeed real. It took me like 4-5 weeks to start putting on weight with sust, but my strength went up 10lbs. the first day. But no big pump.

----------


## Lavinco

why would anyone do sus anyways? I thought that test E was the better of the 2?

----------


## inspector_injector

--^ It is (in my opinion) But sust is a little weaker and gives less side effects for a first time user to experiment with.

----------


## wuboy25

> I STOLE THIS FROM ANOTHER POSTING ON ANOTHER SITE. But it should explain the basics of why Sust250 takes 3-4 weeks to kick in and why 2 weeks is nothing as previously posted by some knowledgable members here...
> Again the following I cut and pasted from another site.. My writing skills aint this strong...
> 
> The proper use of Sustanon in a cycle by Squatdemon 
> 
> One of the most misunderstood ideals when it comes to Sustanon is how to properly use it in a cycle. There is no wrong way, but there is a best way to administer proper doseages so you can fully benifit from the esters in Sustanon. 
> 
> Sustanon was developed for the primary reason of hormone replacement, and because of the mix of esters most patients only needed one shot a month to keep their hormone levels balanced. Because of this design, the bodybuilder will not recieve proper doseages at once or twice a week injections. Your blood levels will fluctuate up and down continually, which is not what you want while on a cycle. You want stable levels to give your body the best chance it can have to build plenty of muscle. 
> 
> ...


So, if I refer to this post, it should be better to run you sust EOD for the first weeks, is that it?

Did some of you ever tried it this way??

I would like to have your opinion on this one guys...

Thanks

----------


## wuboy25

bump...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## mr.freeze

that could be it!it was the first time with sus.ive only use test e before.

----------


## Perrypup

Dont know where it is in here but read a post the other day that showed the amounts in blood from every day shots of test @ i believe 700 mg a week and after like 3 weeks your blood level was stable at like 619 constant for the rest of the cycle.

----------


## Grizzly420

very well written article thats good stuff. I have also was told and read 3-4 weeks. Dont give up now.  :No No:

----------

